# Cleaning Chalk off a Wall



## deadlygopher

I recently inherited a theater space on campus, and am trying to clean things up a lot.

A show last year used chalk to write on the walls, and there's still a ton of residue. Any recommendations for how I might get it off?


----------



## zmb

What's the surface of wall and what have you already tried.

First solution that comes to mind, if it won't damage the wall, is a Magic Eraser if the residue is really stuck. Other solution would be some dish soap and water.


----------



## avkid

What's the wall surface?


----------



## kiwitechgirl

I worked on a show where the set was a giant blackboard and the cast drew on it. We tried so many things to get it clean between shows and bizarrely, found that Coke was good, followed by warm soapy water....


----------



## Van

Depends on what kind of chalk was used also. If it was 'Dustless' chalk then you will have to use something that will breakdown the wax first like Goo-Gone, or Denatured Alcohol, being mindful of the surface material of course. This is why < Important safety tip coming up here> You want to never use Dustless chalk when marking soft goods for hemming, or marking points on a floor for layout as it comes out, or up, with the brush of a hand. 
Oh, and red chalk line chalk will permanently stain any fabric it comes in contact with and there is no way to remove it.


----------



## techietim

Can you not simply paint the wall?


----------



## derekleffew

techietim said:


> Can you not simply paint the wall?


With this?


----------



## Van

techietim said:


> Can you not simply paint the wall?


Oddly enough, if it was dustless chalk then, no, they won't be able to as the wax will keep anything from adhering. Except, Maybe Shellac.


----------



## Dustincoc

Van said:


> Depends on what kind of chalk was used also. If it was 'Dustless' chalk then you will have to use something that will breakdown the wax first like Goo-Gone, or Denatured Alcohol, being mindful of the surface material of course. This is why < Important safety tip coming up here> You want to never use Dustless chalk when marking soft goods for hemming, or marking points on a floor for layout as it comes out, or up, with the brush of a hand.
> Oh, and red chalk line chalk will permanently stain any fabric it comes in contact with and there is no way to remove it.



Black chalkline is even more permanent than red. 

I'd try something like Simple-Green to clean it off. If that doesn't work, I'd probably paint over it.


----------

